# Ubuntu, Browserverlauf löschen



## Technipion (18. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute,
schonmal vorab sorry falls ich im falschen Unterforum gelandet bin, ich wusste nicht genau wo das hier hingehört:

Ich benutze Ubuntu (Version 12.04 - 64 bit) mit dem Standardbrowser Firefox.
Vorher hatte ich immer Windows mit dem Internet Explorer.

Früher konnte ich problemlos den Browserverlauf löschen, da mit dem Konsolenbefehl

```
rundll32 InetCpl.cpl,ClearMyTracksByProcess <BITMASK>
```
alle Daten entsprechend _BITMASK_ gelöscht werden konnten.

Ich habe bereits gegoogelt und die interne Suche benutzt, aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Es scheint so, als gäbe es für Ubuntu und Firefox keine Möglichkeit den Verlauf per Terminal zu löschen.

Daher meine eigentliche Frage: Kennt ihr Methoden das zu tun?

Bin für alle Hinweise dankbar! :-(

Gruß Technipion


----------



## sheel (18. Juli 2013)

Hi

Wann soll das passieren?
zB. wenns immer beim Beenden sein soll: Kann eingestellt werden.

Sonst, falls keine einfachere Lösung auftaucht:
Die gesuchten Daten sind Teil der Datenbank places.sqlite im Profilverzeichnis.
Man könnte was kleines programmieren, das einen passenden SQL-Befehl absetzt
(ich bin mir nicht sicher, was passiert, wenn FF gleichzeitig an ist)


----------



## Technipion (18. Juli 2013)

Hey danke für die Antwort.
Leider isses genau das was auch meine Google-Suche ergeben hatte: Firefox speichert diese Daten lokal ab. Um den Verlauf zu löschen, muss man also diese Daten löschen.
Auf der Seite http://www.thelinuxblog.com/clear-browsing-history-from-command-prompt/ gibt der Autor auch diese 4 Befehle an:

```
rm .mozilla/firefox/linux-blog.default/cookies.txt
rm .mozilla/firefox/linux-blog.default/Cache/*
rm .mozilla/firefox/linux-blog.default/downloads.rdf
rm .mozilla/firefox/linux-blog.default/history.dat
```

Meine Frage war deshalb eigentlich, ob man es so machen muss, oder ob Ubuntu oder Firefox direkt einen Befehl bereitstellen - so wie o.g. in Windows?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## sheel (18. Juli 2013)

Hast du eigentlich meinen Beitrag gelesen? 
Dein Link ist von Jänner 2008, seitdem hat sich bei FF einiges getan.
Die genannten Dateien gibt es überhaupt nicht mehr.

Wie schon geschrieben, das ist alles in Datenbanken;
der Verlauf wäre Teil der places.sqlite.
Und die sollte man nicht so einfach löschen, weil noch einiges mehr drin ist.

Es gibt zwar den Safemode von FF, wo man uA. das Verlauflöschen angeboten bekommt.
Nur ist da die Maus nötig.

Also solang Ubuntu kein mir unbekanntes SQLite-Tool im Terminal schon dabeihat
gehts ohne Programmierung/Zusatzsoftware nicht.

PS: Hier noch ein Link für den Punkt Zusatzsoftware: http://www.sqlite.org/sqlite.html


----------



## Technipion (18. Juli 2013)

Huch, du hast Recht.

Habe gerade nochmal im Ordner ~/.mozilla/firefox geguckt und die places.sqlite gefunden. Ich dachte zuerst, dass der Verlauf in einer der vielen anderen Dateien gespeichert wird, die da noch so rumliegen. Aber die sind alle von einem Plugin (Sitzungsmanager). 

Heißt das im Ernst dass ich zum Löschen die Datenbank bearbeiten muss?!

Geht das nicht einfacher, z.B. mit einem Firefox-Kommando?
Sowas alla:

```
firefox -d history
```
oder so?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## sheel (18. Juli 2013)

Es würde außer dem Safemode noch einen Befehl geben, mit dem man auch eine Auswahl bekommt,
was man löschen wll, aber das ist eben auch eine Auswahl mit Maus
(wäre _firefox -chrome "chrome://browser/content/sanitize.xul"_)

Also, außer der DB wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben.
Tabelle moz_historyvisits leeren, fertig.


----------



## Technipion (18. Juli 2013)

Okay, juhu! ich hab's!

Musste mich zwar bis hierher durchkämpfen, aber so isses ja immer mit Computern 

Zuerst muss man natürlich das Paket >>sqlite3<< installieren:

```
sudo apt-get install sqlite3
```

Dann isses aber bloß ein Einzeiler...

So kann man sich den Verlauf anschauen:

```
sqlite3 -column -header $(find ~/.mozilla/firefox -iname 'places.sqlite') "select * from moz_historyvisits;" > output.txt
```

Und so kann man den Verlauf löschen:

```
sqlite3 $(find ~/.mozilla/firefox -iname 'places.sqlite') "delete from moz_historyvisits;"
```

Ich hatte vorhin noch ne gute Seite gefunden, wo erklärt wird dass sich das Löschen der moz_historyvisits - Tabelle nicht negativ auf FF auswirkt. Aber leider habe ich die Adresse gelöscht ;-)
Zu Beachten ist, dass FF geschlossen sein muss, da es sonst die Datenbank schützt! [FALSCH]

Herzlichen Dank an sheel
Gruß Technipion

EDIT: Hast natürlich Recht! Eigentlich sollte da auch moz_historyvisits stehen. Hab's korregiert!
Man kann Firefox übrigens doch laufen lassen während man das Kommando aufruft, dann fehlt einfach schlagartig der Verlauf...


----------



## sheel (18. Juli 2013)

Sicher, dass du moz_places nehmen willst?
Glaube mich zu erinnern, dass davon auch die Lesezeichen etc. abhängen.


----------

